# Dish’s AirTV Player to offer Sling TV, Netflix, and OTA; Sling TV to be supported on Comcast X1 box



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to Dish's AirTV Player set-top box will combine Sling TV, Netflix, and OTA live channels "these programming sources get bundled together in Sling TV's guide and user interface."

Back in November Comcast announced that Sling TV will become available as an app on its popular Xfinity X1 cable set-top box.

The choices for cord switching, or not, are multiplying.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

That is great to see. In fact, maybe others will have similar devices soon. For example, a Roku and Amazon Fire TV with a built in over the air tuner. For some, it won't matter, but for others having one remote control for everything is HUGE.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> That is great to see. In fact, maybe others will have similar devices soon. For example, a Roku and Amazon Fire TV with a built in over the air tuner. For some, it won't matter, but for others having one remote control for everything is HUGE.


Don't bet on it at all... only dish still cares about over the air. Imho that's excellent, but sad no one else does..


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The AirTV device has been released. For more information I've started a thread in the IPTV Device Forum (these two forums need to be combined into as separate section):

AirTV by Dish's Sling TV


----------

